# Sheepy’s Kittens



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Sheepy kitty had 5 lovely kittens during the early hours of Saturday morning. Well that was an experience, holding your cat down while she gives birth to her first kitten as she panicked and tried to run around the room. Once she had the first Kitten, maternal
Instinct kicked in and not a peep out of her while she gave birth speedily do the other 4. Babe 3 was Breech and a bit shell shocked so took a bit of reviving, but he is the bully knocking the others off the teats and put on 12grams during the 1st day. Kittens weighed between 126g and 138g the smallest two only put on 6grams the first day so will watch them closely. Apparently under the sofa bed is better than the kittening pen made in the sturdi as she has moved the kittens under there.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovely news ! Congratulations.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@lillytheunicorn 
She is very pretty, I think she will have gorgeous kittens. They look like they have her coloring.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Congratulations 

more photos pleeeeeeeaaaaase !


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations....can't wait to see more shots of the little fuzzballs as they grow.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone. 
She had three black Tabbies, a black tabby and white and a black and white bicolour (possibly tabby too, he has tabby markings on his neck but not obvious on his tail or back at the moment)

All putting on weight nicely the fatties put 24g on since yesterday and the not so fatties 14g.

I haven't really taken many photos as Sheepy will allow me to weigh them but thats enough for her and she will try and take them off me, if I don't put them straight back in bed. I do not want to distress her by handling them for too long.

Meet Frank the bicolour, he was the breech that required quite a bit of reviving. Not sure where the name came from, just thought I better name him if he wasn't going to survive and it's stuck.


----------



## Miss Saffy (Nov 13, 2017)

Awwww, congratulations on you and your cat for her kittens! It must be a very exciting time for you


----------



## Pinto (Oct 15, 2017)

Congratulations, do they all have homes to go to.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Pinto said:


> Congratulations, do they all have homes to go to.


@Pinto Thank you, No they do not yet, but I will not advertise them until they are 6-8 weeks old as they will not leave for their news homes until they are 14 weeks old and neutered.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lillytheunicorn said:


> @Pinto Thank you, No they do not yet, but I will not advertise them until they are 6-8 weeks old as they will not leave for their news homes until they are 14 weeks old and neutered.


Very wise, people don't want to wait weeks after seeing an advert to visiting the kittens. I don't advertise mine until 8-9 weeks.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Very wise, people don't want to wait weeks after seeing an advert to visiting the kittens.  I don't advertise mine until 8-9 weeks.


And selfishly, I want to enjoy them without worrying about people coming round to visit for a while.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, the holding down bit... Man do I hate that. The line I'm working with at th eminute panics at the pain of birth, so it takes 2 sets of hands... One to reassure the pointy end while the other gives a nice strong tug to kitten to guide it completely out with mum's first push rather than lots of repetition of pushing and pain for her, to minimise her distress. she doesn't run away when not pushing, none of htem did. They yall wanted to give birth in a litterbox (thank god I always keep 1 brand new one on hand which has now just become the birthing box), but the screaming is what gets me. They scream with every delivery, and it cuts me right to the heart as it sounds so sore, and I can't do anything to make it better. These cats have a strong bond with me and will tell me if something's wrong, then show me so I can fix it, and when they ask you to make the pain go away or that funny things are coming out of them, or that they're embarrassed that they've wet themselves or their back ends are dirty, I just feel so, so sorry for them because for once, I can't make it stop, and I can't imagine how betrayed that makes them feel. I know I'm humanising a lot, but they really do do this, and indicate where the problem was. I had one girl who was cuddling my OH and waiting for me when her first set of waters broke on the bed, and she was so embarrassed, she wouldn't settle to birth until she'd seen me change the bedding... The bond is that strong. The birthing is one of the real down sides of breeding for me... I hate every minute of it for the poor cat, and feel completely helpless, and like the cruelest owner in the world. I guess it wouldn't be so bad if they didn't scream.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank goodness my cats are not like that. Lola delivered two litter of 6 without a peep, and wouldn't let me see.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank goodness my cats generally gave birth with no problem. Even when a kitten was wrongly presented, it may have taken them longer to be born but my girls never made a fuss and I just used to hold the bit of kitten showing until the next contraction, no holding down of the girl or pulling the kitten. I certainly could not have had a second litter let alone bred for 20 years if my girls had obviously suffered so much.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

When I say holding down, the only one I have to physically keep this line still for is the first. And it's not suffering in terms of pain. I think it's normal pain, but Persians are real drama queens when it comes to birthing, i.e they won't clean them, won't even look at them until they're suckling well and you've got to do a lot of work. They wcream for the same reasons I guess as some humans scream, because it makes them feel better, wheras other ladies labour silently. I also think passing a pointy head must be much easier than a nice round one, or a fat, chunky bottom. Unfortunately, this line are fine boned, so although they labour incredibly well and shell them like peas once they're going, I'm actively working to increase the boning size in order to give them an easier time of it... Doesn't help that they also like to carry ridiculously big litters for Persians either, so making their work harder.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

@carly87 Your description sounds exactly like it went with Sheepy. They popped out nice and quickly with 5 born in under 2 hours with a 30ish minute break between 3 and 4 with a few drops of breeders nutridrops.

It must have stung though as the first kitten was 136g out of a pre pregnancy 4.5kg cat even with his pointy head.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

The kittens are now 9 weeks old and off for their vaccinations later. I have been a good girl and I am not keeping any from the litter as they are ALL boys. They all have new homes to go to when they are 13-14 weeks old.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Beautiful kittens







.
I understand why you're not keeping any but that must be hard with such gorgeous babies .
BTW I just love the name Sheepy


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

buffie said:


> Beautiful kittens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been really hard not to keep one as 4 of the 5 have good type but if I kept one of the boys as a Show Neuter, I couldn't get the girl I want to import (though she is currently still a twinkle in her daddies eyes).

Thank you, the problem with Sheepy is it gets shortened to peep or just pee. She was a frosted kitten (some funny genetic peculiarity common in Norwegians which looks but is different to fever coat) so she looked like a black sheep when she was around 5 months old.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are all gorgeous. Good luck with their vaccinations


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh they are gorgeous! Makes me want another one now!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, those are very, very beautiful kittens! How I would love one! xxx

Please could we have a few more pics before the kitties leave?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh squee I love the Tuxedo 0ne, and the white/black one....and ALL of them!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

lillytheunicorn said:


> She was a frosted kitten (some funny genetic peculiarity common in Norwegians which looks but is different to fever coat) so she looked like a black sheep when she was around 5 months old.


Interesting it's somewhat common in Norwegians, I've only seen frosted in Bengals


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Yummy kittens. 
Is this what you mean by frosted?
http://www.genetics.unibe.ch/research/cat/frosted_kitten/index_eng.html


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

@Jonescat yes, Sheepy and Her uncle who was also frosted are part of the trial. I hope that Sheepy's kitties new owners will donate a blood sample if they ever have any taken as none of the litter were frosted.

@spotty cats apparently it is common in Bengals and Norwegians which seems an odd pair of breeds to be affected.

That's Loki with his frosting growing out and no chin, thankfully he developed a firm chin as he got older.

















Sheepy with her frosted tips.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh squee I love the Tuxedo 0ne, and the white/black one....and ALL of them!


I had a potential kitten owner, tell me that the black & white bicolour wasn't pretty enough for her to want to visit when I said he was the only remaining kitten.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Tabby Terrors


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

lillytheunicorn said:


> I had a potential kitten owner, tell me that the black & white bicolour wasn't pretty enough for her to want to visit when I said he was the only remaining kitten.


Well I guess she wouldn't have been getting one of your precious kittens anyway with that rotten attitude.
I suppose we all have our favourite coat patterns.....while many adore tabbies I am always drawn to the bicolour or tuxedo!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Please can we have some more pics of the black and white duo?


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Please can we have some more pics of the black and white duo?


I only have the one black and white, the Bicolour. The other is blotched tabby and white.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

The Classic tabby with White


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Well I guess she wouldn't have been getting one of your precious kittens anyway with that rotten attitude.
> I suppose we all have our favourite coat patterns.....while many adore tabbies I am always drawn to the bicolour or tuxedo!


No she won't be getting a kitten from me, or any of my breeder friends.

I love Tuxedo and Bicolours, I have 2 Norwegian tuxes and a moggy version. I dearly wished the bicolour was a girl but alas he had a very obvious pair of Pom poms.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

lillytheunicorn said:


> I only have the one black and white, the Bicolour. The other is blotched tabby and white.
> View attachment 344338


Oh he is too precious! Look at that little mouth and those chunky legs!
Of course it is Sheepy herself I was looking at in the group photo.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh he is too precious! Look at that little mouth and those chunky legs!
> Of course it is Sheepy herself I was looking at in the group photo.


He is going to be a big boy, daddy is a huge and solid. He is a naughty kitten, but is cute enough to get away with it.

Haha, sorry I forgot about Sheepy my bikini babe. She should be in full coat but as she had been inside since October she hasn't grown one.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

They are all really beautiful but if I had to pick a favourite it would be the Classic Tabby with white. Adorable!!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ooh your bicolour! If I ever have a space I have promised myself a B&W Bicolour. I am not likely to have one unless something disastrous happens for a good few years (the baby boys are only 6 yrs so....)

I hadn't heard of frosting - every day a school day


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

chillminx said:


> They are all really beautiful but if I had to pick a favourite it would be the Classic Tabby with white. Adorable!!!


Hmm, that black splotchy nose is winning me over!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I haven't heard of frosting in Wedgies and I'm starting to be mentored in them. I'll ask my mentor more about it.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

The Sheepy kitties are 13 weeks old today and off for neutering on Monday. Can’t believe how time flies.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

The Bicolour who is actually now a Mackerel/Spotted tabby and white. I thought he always genetically a tabby as he had white spectacles and ear tips but we could not find an agouti pattern on him. At 11 weeks old just as his registration documents arrived back, his tabby mask started to appear and his neck. They have become much clearer and he now has tabby markings on his sides are appearing though as well as his tabbing rings on his tail.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wishing Sheepy's little lambs all the best for Monday .I would love to see some recent pics of them x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oooh! What magnificent ears:Kiss


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

@buffie some more photos for you.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

All bouncing around as if nothing happened after their neutering! The bicolour caused mischief escaping out of the pen when they went to put his sibling in after they came round at the vets.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I am in love with them all, especially the black and white. The tabby black and white looks like pure mischief. Thanks for sharing the photos xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww, I adore the tabby kitty with the pale muzzle! :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss Is he spoken for? :Joyful


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Adorable little bundles of mischief :Cat


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Awww, I adore the tabby kitty with the pale muzzle! :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss Is he spoken for? :Joyful


The handsome Victor. You will be pleased to know he does have his new slaves lined up.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lillytheunicorn said:


> View attachment 347353
> View attachment 347354
> @buffie some more photos for you.


@lillytheunicorn Thanks for the pics they are gorgeous







.Really pleased to read that they have all sailed through their neutering .


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh they are gorgeous!


----------

